# Avoid The Face Dental



## soyamilk

Hello all

I just wanted to share my experience at The Face Dental.


I had facial contouring surgery at another newly popular clinic that’s frequently mentioned on purseforum (I will save the details of this absolutely horrible experience for another time). The awful doctor who operated on me left me with obvious asymmetry and a crooked jaw line.


I was desperate to fix it so I started researching online for qualified and reputable doctors who specialised in this area. I spent all day reading reviews on forums and eventually reached out to Dr Lee at The Face Dental. I contacted him via Kakao and he responded very quickly. Dr Lee is fluent in English so it made communicating very easy. It’s so rare that you can talk to the doctor directly and not have to go through a consultant. I sent him photos of my jaw and he assured me that he would try his best to help. He did not over-promise and said that we would find a way together. I felt confident in his ability and knew that I could put my trust in him. My flight was scheduled for a few weeks later. During this time, I messaged Dr Lee everyday with many, MANY, questions, all of which were answered quickly.


On the day of my arrival, I went to the clinic to meet Dr Lee. He was sympathetic and genuinely wanted to help me. I was so touched by his kindness that I broke down in tears when he said “I know it is hard when you come from another country alone and feel like nobody cares” It was the first time anyone had asked me how I was feeling.


After all the crying, I was taken to do a 3D CT scan and x-rays then Dr Lee showed me on his computer screen what he thought we should do to correct the asymmetry.


I told him that I was worried about nerve damage from the previous operation because I still have numbness and lack of sensation. I also have lip paralysis on my right side where my lip is skewed and droops downwards. Dr Lee used a tool to tap areas of my face and asked if I could rate my level of sensation from 1-10. He showed me where my main nerves are and how close the previous doctor had come to cutting it. He said that he would avoid cutting near the nerves by at least 5mm but the previous doctor had left little margin for error.


He measured the distance of the jawline to my teeth to determine exactly where to make the cut. He touched my jaw over and over again to be sure. I’m not an expert but I think it takes a very skilled doctor to identify and correct the mistakes of another doctor’s work. We went through everything in meticulous detail and decided on what was best. As I only had 10 days in Korea, surgery was scheduled for the following day.


Day 1 pre-op: I arrived at the clinic in the early afternoon feeling very nervous. We went through the operation plan again. He held my hands to my jaw so I could feel exactly where the cuts will be made and again asked for my thoughts. I told him I was happy to proceed.


We then went down to the operating theatre where nurses and the anaesthetist tended to me. The anaesthetist had a very calming voice and was gently comforting me and telling me not to worry - I drifted off to sleep shortly after.


Day 1 post-op: I woke up in my private recovery room with a very swollen face and a pressure band around my head. The pain was bad but tolerable. I was greeted by a very sweet nurse. She told me that she was here to help me and to let her know if I needed anything. My lips were super swollen to the point where I couldn’t talk so I communicated with her by writing on a small wipeable white board.


Shortly afterwards, Dr Lee came in to see me and to tell me that the operation had been a success and he would come in to check on me again.


The nurses came in frequently to top me up with water and IV drips. They also helped change my ice packs. I didn’t need to ask for anything - they were so sweet and so attentive!


After a few hours I was able to walk around and felt ready to go back to my Airbnb - which was a 15 minute walk away. The nurses did their final checks on me and then off I went with the medicines and ice packs that they had prepared in advance. I was very worried about the effects of general anesthesia but I made sure I stayed hydrated and that seemed to help.


On my first post-op night at the Airbnb, I took off the pressure band to eat some porridge. As soon as I put it back on, my mouth filled with blood. Feeling panicked, I messaged Dr Lee. He replied straight away and told me that the pressure on the incision sites was causing the bleeding. He instructed me to continue to gargle and to keep the pressure band on for the first day then to message him again in 10 minutes. I did as he told me to and sure enough the bleeding stopped. I can’t tell you how reassuring it is to be able to contact Dr Lee at any time!


Day 2 to 8: I went to the clinic everyday for Dr Lee to check the inside of my mouth and stitches. I also had swelling treatment where I laid under a light. What is so nice about the clinic is that everyone is so friendly and warm. They remembered me and always greeted me by name and with a smile. They made me feel like a person and not just another patient.


Day 9: I had my last swelling treatment and check-up with Dr Lee. My swelling had come down a lot faster than he expected. I think this was mostly down to the care I received from the clinic. Dr Lee said everything was healing well and he was happy for me to fly home the next day. He said to stay in touch and message him if I had any concerns or questions.


I am so grateful to Dr Lee. He corrected the assymetry and fixed the mistakes made by the previous doctor. Despite the swelling, I can see the drastic difference and my lip and smile is staring to look normal again. I still have lip paralysis on my right side from my primary operation but I hope that the nerves will repair in time.


I have only good things to say about The Face Dental. I was on the brink of a mental breakdown when I arrived there and Dr Lee’s kindness was what helped me to get through this whole ordeal. After having gone through the nightmare experience of my first surgery, it meant so much when Dr Lee told me that everything is going to be okay.


I hope this review helps someone who is considering The Face Dental. The doctor and nurses is what sets this place world’s apart from the other clinics. The level of care and compassion from the team there makes so much difference. There was another foreign patient during my time there who underwent double-jaw surgery and Dr Lee insisted that she came in to see him every day so he could check on her and even on the day that she was flying home. This says a lot about the kind of doctor he is.


----------



## Tennaebruem

Thank you for the review! Some questions: how does the cost of your procedure at TFD compare to the last clinic you went to? Was the cost reasonable?


----------



## Kateciao

Hi, Thanks for sharing  
Can you tell me more about the clinic and the price please ?


----------



## Pakune

Vline is around 4.4 million kw at tfd 
May I ask to see your results pictures  soya ?


----------



## soyamilk

Tennaebruem said:


> Thank you for the review! Some questions: how does the cost of your procedure at TFD compare to the last clinic you went to? Was the cost reasonable?


Hi Tennabruem

The Face Dental’s prices are very reasonable and they don’t overcharge foreigners. I paid a lot more at the last clinic I went to only to be botched! V-line at TFD is 4.4 million but I paid a little more than that since it was a revision.


----------



## soyamilk

Pakune said:


> Vline is around 4.4 million kw at tfd
> May I ask to see your results pictures  soya ?


Sorry Pakune but I prefer not to. I’m not brave enough to share photos of myself on the internet.


----------



## Pakune

soyamilk said:


> Sorry Pakune but I prefer not to. I’m not brave enough to share photos of myself on the internet.


No problem I understand 
But can you share the clinic you went before tfd ?


----------



## soyamilk

Pakune said:


> No problem I understand
> But can you share the clinic you went before tfd ?


I will PM you.


----------



## soyamilk

Kateciao said:


> Hi, Thanks for sharing
> Can you tell me more about the clinic and the price please ?


Hi Kateciao

Sorry I missed your question. What would you like to know about the clinic?. TFD specialises in teeth, jaw and facial contouring. It’s small-sized but warm, friendly and clean. Prices are very reasonable compared to other clinics. You can contact them for a quote.


----------



## Kateciao

soyamilk said:


> Hi Kateciao
> 
> Sorry I missed your question. What would you like to know about the clinic?. TFD specialises in teeth, jaw and facial contouring. It’s small-sized but warm, friendly and clean. Prices are very reasonable compared to other clinics. You can contact them for a quote.



Don’t worry 
I already contact TFD 
But they told me they don’t do rhinoplasty  
Do you know a good clinic for that ?


----------



## jksandra

Thank you for this review! And I'm happy your happy with DR Lee. I' going to TFD to ficx my assymetric jaw in march.


----------



## suziesu

Hi Soyamilk, thank you so much for this review. I'm considering TFD for FC.


----------



## cj253

Saw this post by a Sweden patient about her botched v-line on realself. Here's the link https://www.realself.com/review/line-surgery-dreams-crushed-dr. I know every clinic has their own bad reviews but this alarmed me since it was so drastic and recently posted. I want to have v-line/genioplasty in the future. I'm really on my last decent clinic which is Banobagi. I know it's on the blacklist here but it's the only clinic which has the least bad reviews and on realself it's flooded with only good reviews. Still can't decide about ID since it's such a gamble. someone help me please. If you have any suggestion about clinics who are good with the surgeries that I want pls let me know.


----------



## wxa1

Not sure what she's trying to show with the 2 photos, I don't see anything wrong with them?

Have you considered EUDental?


----------



## cj253

wxa1 said:


> Not sure what she's trying to show with the 2 photos, I don't see anything wrong with them?
> 
> Have you considered EUDental?


her jaw looked like it had a dent and for me looks like it was sawn off too much. thanks for the recommendation!! i'll look into them!!


----------



## Ellegiselle7

I honestly can't understand how a clinic can have dozens of positive reviews and then some extremely negative,i wonder if its the patient or the clinic that actually has the problem


----------



## wxa1

Ellegiselle7 said:


> I honestly can't understand how a clinic can have dozens of positive reviews and then some extremely negative,i wonder if its the patient or the clinic that actually has the problem


Surgeries are inherently risky, no surgeon can have 100% success rate no matter how skillful he is, just like even the most successful football team in the world cannot win every game. Humans are prone to mistakes as well.

Also just like how there are fake positive reviews created by the clinic staff, there could be fake negative reviews created by competitors as well.


----------



## Pakune

Ellegiselle7 said:


> I honestly can't understand how a clinic can have dozens of positive reviews and then some extremely negative,i wonder if its the patient or the clinic that actually has the problem


I think dr lee is doing too much and became less detailed and professional in his work 
That’s my theory


----------



## ammonseninga

I haven’t proceeded anything yet , but went through few consultations when was in Seoul last year . I’m now planning a surgery but waiting when the crisis with COVID19 gets better . So, from my consultation experience , Banobagi is good enough , but when I was there it was too crowded and I had to wait for way too long and no attention from their staff , so I just imagined the after care and decided like naaah! I also visited TDF and really liked about it everything , the stuff was nice and doctor was friendly . ID I excluded after seeing some really bad reviews.. I also visited Regen and they were pretty much okay . . I liked the way their Dr. Oh explained my case and liked solutions he suggested. And I also met a surgeon from GNG but it didn’t even worth it to write about him here . . . ugh… So , all in all I personally have 2 places in mind for the moment – TFD and Regen but probably will go with Regen’s Dr . Oh . Hope it helps


----------



## cj253

ammonseninga said:


> I haven’t proceeded anything yet , but went through few consultations when was in Seoul last year . I’m now planning a surgery but waiting when the crisis with COVID19 gets better . So, from my consultation experience , Banobagi is good enough , but when I was there it was too crowded and I had to wait for way too long and no attention from their staff , so I just imagined the after care and decided like naaah! I also visited TDF and really liked about it everything , the stuff was nice and doctor was friendly . ID I excluded after seeing some really bad reviews.. I also visited Regen and they were pretty much okay . . I liked the way their Dr. Oh explained my case and liked solutions he suggested. And I also met a surgeon from GNG but it didn’t even worth it to write about him here . . . ugh… So , all in all I personally have 2 places in mind for the moment – TFD and Regen but probably will go with Regen’s Dr . Oh . Hope it helps


thanks so much for all this info! about Dr. Oh from Regen from what i know his license was suspended https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dr-oh-from-regen-suspended-proof-dr-lee-regen-suspended.1027305/. currently eu is my 1st choice


----------



## Pakune

ammonseninga said:


> I haven’t proceeded anything yet , but went through few consultations when was in Seoul last year . I’m now planning a surgery but waiting when the crisis with COVID19 gets better . So, from my consultation experience , Banobagi is good enough , but when I was there it was too crowded and I had to wait for way too long and no attention from their staff , so I just imagined the after care and decided like naaah! I also visited TDF and really liked about it everything , the stuff was nice and doctor was friendly . ID I excluded after seeing some really bad reviews.. I also visited Regen and they were pretty much okay . . I liked the way their Dr. Oh explained my case and liked solutions he suggested. And I also met a surgeon from GNG but it didn’t even worth it to write about him here . . . ugh… So , all in all I personally have 2 places in mind for the moment – TFD and Regen but probably will go with Regen’s Dr . Oh . Hope it helps


For vline or twojaw ?


----------



## Mazikeen

cj253 said:


> Saw this post by a Sweden patient about her botched v-line on realself. Here's the link https://www.realself.com/review/line-surgery-dreams-crushed-dr. I know every clinic has their own bad reviews but this alarmed me since it was so drastic and recently posted. I want to have v-line/genioplasty in the future. I'm really on my last decent clinic which is Banobagi. I know it's on the blacklist here but it's the only clinic which has the least bad reviews and on realself it's flooded with only good reviews. Still can't decide about ID since it's such a gamble. someone help me please. If you have any suggestion about clinics who are good with the surgeries that I want pls let me know.


TBH I think V-line and DJS surgeries are a gamble at any clinic.  Take RS reviews with a grain of salt, most reviews are from clinic staff.  If you are having reservations don't do it, remember V-Line & DJS are irreversible so if you end up with botched results it is almost impossible to find a surgeon who can do a revision.


----------



## Madambutterfly89

Mazikeen said:


> TBH I think V-line and DJS surgeries are a gamble at any clinic.  Take RS reviews with a grain of salt, most reviews are from clinic staff.  If you are having reservations don't do it, remember V-Line & DJS are irreversible so if you end up with botched results it is almost impossible to find a surgeon who can do a revision.



Custom jaw implants


----------



## opensesame

I understand that surgeons are humans, therefore can make mistakes. What I don’t understand is the level of failure. 

For example, if I ordered soft-boiled egg in a restaurant, I expect the egg to be soft-boiled. Sure, sometimes the egg is fresher/older, and there can be variations in the final product, but the yolk should generally be translucent and the white should be cooked. I would never expect the eggs to be ultra-hard boiled with green edge, or so undercooked that the whites are runny. Some after photos I’ve seen are so bad that it’s comparable to a microwaved egg that exploded. It’s hard for me to believe that the same doctor performed such operation.


----------



## wxa1

opensesame said:


> I understand that surgeons are humans, therefore can make mistakes. What I don’t understand is the level of failure.
> 
> For example, if I ordered soft-boiled egg in a restaurant, I expect the egg to be soft-boiled. Sure, sometimes the egg is fresher/older, and there can be variations in the final product, but the yolk should generally be translucent and the white should be cooked. I would never expect the eggs to be ultra-hard boiled with green edge, or so undercooked that the whites are runny. Some after photos I’ve seen are so bad that it’s comparable to a microwaved egg that exploded. It’s hard for me to believe that the same doctor performed such operation.


I think the analogy is not fair because performing a surgery is way more complicated than cooking an egg, esp given that each patient is different and adaptation might be required.

It also depends on the condition of the surgeon on that day. A good driver can drive relatively well when he's in good condition, but if he's drunk or very tired he could easily make a stupid mistake that would never be made in normal times and cause a disastrous accident.


----------



## opensesame

wxa1 said:


> I think the analogy is not fair because performing a surgery is way more complicated than cooking an egg, esp given that each patient is different and adaptation might be required.
> 
> It also depends on the condition of the surgeon on that day. A good driver can drive relatively well when he's in good condition, but if he's drunk or very tired he could easily make a stupid mistake that would never be made in normal times and cause a disastrous accident.



I think it’s because the industry is so unregulated. I come from a family full of medical doctors (none of them are PS) and they can legally perform PS (ex DES etc), despite the fact that they’ve never done it. Some surgeries are so simple and routine, if you do it as your vocation. 

I think our definition of being botched is a bit different. What I mean by *****ed is very severe, not just aesthetically displeasing, but might even cause functional issues. For example, I don’t consider the famous Chinese patient from JW “botched.” Unsatisfactory, absolutely, but not botched. But I consider 2 other chinese women on the same show utterly botched. I can’t remember their names but their photos are floating on internet.


----------



## Areti77

C


opensesame said:


> I think it’s because the industry is so unregulated. I come from a family full of medical doctors (none of them are PS) and they can legally perform PS (ex DES etc), despite the fact that they’ve never done it. Some surgeries are so simple and routine, if you do it as your vocation.
> 
> I think our definition of being botched is a bit different. What I mean by *****ed is very severe, not just aesthetically displeasing, but might even cause functional issues. For example, I don’t consider the famous Chinese patient from JW “botched.” Unsatisfactory, absolutely, but not botched. But I consider 2 other chinese women on the same show utterly botched. I can’t remember their names but their photos are floating on internet.


What “famous” patient is that? Do you maybe have a link?


----------



## opensesame

Areti77 said:


> C
> 
> What “famous” patient is that? Do you maybe have a link?



You can just google Chinese patient sue JW plastic surgery and you will see pics. All 3 went on a TV show, but only 1 girl had it done at JW. To be honest, that girl had a type of face that is very difficult to improve to begin with (odd balance). 2 other girls were very pretty to begin with and one of them got her nose botched to the level that it’s unfixable. She is stuck with a nose that doesn’t belong on anyone’s face. I can understand why she is suicidal and that’s why I feel anxiety about going under the knife.


----------



## Vonneguts

Saw this as well and its really making me wary. Usually he has nothing but good reviews. He can be conservative on facial contouring but safety takes priority. And none of his patients have nerve damage as far as Im aware. The review was a splash of cold water.


----------



## Mazikeen

opensesame said:


> I understand that surgeons are humans, therefore can make mistakes. What I don’t understand is the level of failure.
> 
> For example, if I ordered soft-boiled egg in a restaurant, I expect the egg to be soft-boiled. Sure, sometimes the egg is fresher/older, and there can be variations in the final product, but the yolk should generally be translucent and the white should be cooked. I would never expect the eggs to be ultra-hard boiled with green edge, or so undercooked that the whites are runny. Some after photos I’ve seen are so bad that it’s comparable to a microwaved egg that exploded. It’s hard for me to believe that the same doctor performed such operation.


  This is one of the funniest posts I have seen on PF. This happens alot in clinics that use shadow surgeons like ID, GNG where you consult with the skilled surgeon but during surgery they swap him out for a less experienced one. Also some surgeons are too aggressive, cut off too much bone which ends up in a disaster.


----------



## Kaitlin018

soyamilk said:


> Hi Tennabruem
> 
> The Face Dental’s prices are very reasonable and they don’t overcharge foreigners. I paid a lot more at the last clinic I went to only to be botched! V-line at TFD is 4.4 million but I paid a little more than that since it was a revision.



I’m quoted 9million :/
I’m planning on getting double jaw and vline.


----------



## Kaitlin018

Has it been proven. That’s scary


----------



## alicia K

Kateciao said:


> Don’t worry
> I already contact TFD
> But they told me they don’t do rhinoplasty
> Do you know a good clinic for that ?


Premier clinic is very underrated and well regarded with locals (my Korean friend suggested it ) since they cater less to foreigners I’m assuming they’re pricing is better as well.


----------



## kellymarvela

Pakune said:


> No problem I understand
> But can you share the clinic you went before tfd ?


Can you tell me the clinic to me?


----------



## bbluesound

Kaitlin018 said:


> I’m quoted 9million :/
> I’m planning on getting double jaw and vline.


Kaitlin, you were quoted 9mil total for both v-line and double jaw total for tfd?


----------



## mlydzz

soyamilk said:


> Hello all
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience at The Face Dental.
> 
> 
> I had facial contouring surgery at another newly popular clinic that’s frequently mentioned on purseforum (I will save the details of this absolutely horrible experience for another time). The awful doctor who operated on me left me with obvious asymmetry and a crooked jaw line.
> 
> 
> I was desperate to fix it so I started researching online for qualified and reputable doctors who specialised in this area. I spent all day reading reviews on forums and eventually reached out to Dr Lee at The Face Dental. I contacted him via Kakao and he responded very quickly. Dr Lee is fluent in English so it made communicating very easy. It’s so rare that you can talk to the doctor directly and not have to go through a consultant. I sent him photos of my jaw and he assured me that he would try his best to help. He did not over-promise and said that we would find a way together. I felt confident in his ability and knew that I could put my trust in him. My flight was scheduled for a few weeks later. During this time, I messaged Dr Lee everyday with many, MANY, questions, all of which were answered quickly.
> 
> 
> On the day of my arrival, I went to the clinic to meet Dr Lee. He was sympathetic and genuinely wanted to help me. I was so touched by his kindness that I broke down in tears when he said “I know it is hard when you come from another country alone and feel like nobody cares” It was the first time anyone had asked me how I was feeling.
> 
> 
> After all the crying, I was taken to do a 3D CT scan and x-rays then Dr Lee showed me on his computer screen what he thought we should do to correct the asymmetry.
> 
> 
> I told him that I was worried about nerve damage from the previous operation because I still have numbness and lack of sensation. I also have lip paralysis on my right side where my lip is skewed and droops downwards. Dr Lee used a tool to tap areas of my face and asked if I could rate my level of sensation from 1-10. He showed me where my main nerves are and how close the previous doctor had come to cutting it. He said that he would avoid cutting near the nerves by at least 5mm but the previous doctor had left little margin for error.
> 
> 
> He measured the distance of the jawline to my teeth to determine exactly where to make the cut. He touched my jaw over and over again to be sure. I’m not an expert but I think it takes a very skilled doctor to identify and correct the mistakes of another doctor’s work. We went through everything in meticulous detail and decided on what was best. As I only had 10 days in Korea, surgery was scheduled for the following day.
> 
> 
> Day 1 pre-op: I arrived at the clinic in the early afternoon feeling very nervous. We went through the operation plan again. He held my hands to my jaw so I could feel exactly where the cuts will be made and again asked for my thoughts. I told him I was happy to proceed.
> 
> 
> We then went down to the operating theatre where nurses and the anaesthetist tended to me. The anaesthetist had a very calming voice and was gently comforting me and telling me not to worry - I drifted off to sleep shortly after.
> 
> 
> Day 1 post-op: I woke up in my private recovery room with a very swollen face and a pressure band around my head. The pain was bad but tolerable. I was greeted by a very sweet nurse. She told me that she was here to help me and to let her know if I needed anything. My lips were super swollen to the point where I couldn’t talk so I communicated with her by writing on a small wipeable white board.
> 
> 
> Shortly afterwards, Dr Lee came in to see me and to tell me that the operation had been a success and he would come in to check on me again.
> 
> 
> The nurses came in frequently to top me up with water and IV drips. They also helped change my ice packs. I didn’t need to ask for anything - they were so sweet and so attentive!
> 
> 
> After a few hours I was able to walk around and felt ready to go back to my Airbnb - which was a 15 minute walk away. The nurses did their final checks on me and then off I went with the medicines and ice packs that they had prepared in advance. I was very worried about the effects of general anesthesia but I made sure I stayed hydrated and that seemed to help.
> 
> 
> On my first post-op night at the Airbnb, I took off the pressure band to eat some porridge. As soon as I put it back on, my mouth filled with blood. Feeling panicked, I messaged Dr Lee. He replied straight away and told me that the pressure on the incision sites was causing the bleeding. He instructed me to continue to gargle and to keep the pressure band on for the first day then to message him again in 10 minutes. I did as he told me to and sure enough the bleeding stopped. I can’t tell you how reassuring it is to be able to contact Dr Lee at any time!
> 
> 
> Day 2 to 8: I went to the clinic everyday for Dr Lee to check the inside of my mouth and stitches. I also had swelling treatment where I laid under a light. What is so nice about the clinic is that everyone is so friendly and warm. They remembered me and always greeted me by name and with a smile. They made me feel like a person and not just another patient.
> 
> 
> Day 9: I had my last swelling treatment and check-up with Dr Lee. My swelling had come down a lot faster than he expected. I think this was mostly down to the care I received from the clinic. Dr Lee said everything was healing well and he was happy for me to fly home the next day. He said to stay in touch and message him if I had any concerns or questions.
> 
> 
> I am so grateful to Dr Lee. He corrected the assymetry and fixed the mistakes made by the previous doctor. Despite the swelling, I can see the drastic difference and my lip and smile is staring to look normal again. I still have lip paralysis on my right side from my primary operation but I hope that the nerves will repair in time.
> 
> 
> I have only good things to say about The Face Dental. I was on the brink of a mental breakdown when I arrived there and Dr Lee’s kindness was what helped me to get through this whole ordeal. After having gone through the nightmare experience of my first surgery, it meant so much when Dr Lee told me that everything is going to be okay.
> 
> 
> I hope this review helps someone who is considering The Face Dental. The doctor and nurses is what sets this place world’s apart from the other clinics. The level of care and compassion from the team there makes so much difference. There was another foreign patient during my time there who underwent double-jaw surgery and Dr Lee insisted that she came in to see him every day so he could check on her and even on the day that she was flying home. This says a lot about the kind of doctor he is.


I am so glad you had a nice time there, sorry to hear about your first botched surgery. I'm happy you were treated well in TFC cuz the nurses weren't that nice to me lol


----------



## bbluesound

mlydzz said:


> I am so glad you had a nice time there, sorry to hear about your first botched surgery. I'm happy you were treated well in TFC cuz the nurses weren't that nice to me lol


The nurses were incredibly nice to me, which is surprising because I'm ugly and 34 years old.


----------



## mlydzz

bbluesound said:


> The nurses were incredibly nice to me, which is surprising because I'm ugly and 34 years old.


Maybe you weren't! I thought the same though. That i wasnt treated that well because im ugly


----------



## tfdthroaway

Pakune said:


> No problem I understand
> But can you share the clinic you went before tfd ?



which clinic was it?


----------



## LikeAflowerInTheDawn

Is that common to be treated differently depending on your looks?


----------



## bbluesound

LikeAflowerAtTheDawn said:


> Is that common to be treated differently depending on your looks?


It's rather hard for me to decipher whether you're being facetious here or not, but absolutely, we all have biases when it comes to looks. Even though we should do everything we can to recognize those biases and treat everyone fair and equally, that is far from what happens in the world. Many people have a hard time recognizing their inherent biases. Anyone who's ugly or old can tell you right away that the world is far from fair.

An example: Person 1) a young, sweet girl is on the street and crying. She comes up to you and asks to borrow your phone or a dollar. Person 2) un ugly, middle-aged man comes up to you crying and asks to use your phone or for a dollar. Are you more likely to lend your phone or donate a dollar to the young, sweet-looking person or the ugly man?

If you don't realize this inherent bias in yourself, you're probably more likely to discriminate based on surface level indicators.


----------



## LikeAflowerInTheDawn

Oh no, I am certainly - and painfully - aware of such biases. I was asking specifically about nurses because another user said _"The nurses were incredibly nice to me, which is surprising because I'm ugly and 34 years old." _I thought that hopefully nurses and doctors wouldn't discriminate based on looks.


----------



## emilylees

I recently spoke to some people who had surgery with Dr. Lee at The Face Dental. Please be careful. He has left patients on read when they told him about problems they were having after surgery with him. He gave some patients tmj and over shaved someone's jaw line causing them to get implants. After a male patient asked for revision because Dr. Lee's surgery caused him to have a lock jaw, Dr. Lee told him he can get a revision for half the price of the first surgery... not even a free revision even though it was his fault for that. Dr. Lee even went against the surgical plan talked about during consultation and increased the millimeters during the surgery. He said he would move a certain amount of millimeters for double jaw surgery with a patient but after speaking with another surgeon, the patient found out he moved 4 millimeters more than said. Another girl had double jaw surgery with him and she had jaw problems before but Dr. Lee did not mention it during the consultation or even was not knowledgeable on how to fix it but he still operated on her. She had to get a revision later because of his mistake as it caused more problems. Many patients are planning to get revisions to fix the problem Dr. Lee caused and they have to spend double the price that they paid before.  I know bad surgeries can happen at surgery clinics but at a clinic that specialized in only oral and maxillofacial surgery, problems from double jaw and face contouring surgery should not be happening. I just want to warn other people if you are thinking of Dr. Lee. It's at your own risk.


----------



## Soodi

I’m sure some of what you said is true but the part about giving someone TMJ is not dr lee’s fault it’s actually a risk of orthoganathic surgery some people who never had it prior to the surgery can develop it after


----------



## emilylees

Soodi said:


> I’m sure some of what you said is true but the part about giving someone TMJ is not dr lee’s fault it’s actually a risk of orthoganathic surgery some people who never had it prior to the surgery can develop it after


Does TMJ cause jaw lock too? I just thought it was ridiculous to have to pay a revision fee to get surgery again when most surgeons in the US do it for free.


----------



## meo66

Can we have some 
Actual facts please? Sometimes people are never happy with there outcome. Oh can you send us a link to some people you are talking about.thank you


----------



## emilylees

meo66 said:


> Can we have some
> Actual facts please? Sometimes people are never happy with there outcome. Oh can you send us a link to some people you are talking about.thank you



Haiiiiii. I haven't had surgery with Dr. Lee before but I was considering him for genioplasty/cheekbones and maybe double jaw. TFD was one clinic that I was thinking about going to along with EverM and EU. 
I searched on this forum for people who have had surgeries with him and reached out to past Korean patients on whatsapp and there many mix reactions. People have told me through PM that they were unsatisfied with their face afterward and that some developed problems. I don't know the links but people have posted about TFD on here before.


----------



## Pakune

meo66 said:


> Can we have some
> Actual facts please? Sometimes people are never happy with there outcome. Oh can you send us a link to some people you are talking about.thank you


I had surgery with him and I had to get a revision because I was not able to close my mouth. The nurse has been very rude to me and when I asked to stay in the hospital a bit more.. he refused. I almost died when trying to get back home,  I was not able to breath. Worst experience in my life. I don’t recommend getting twojaw in Korea.


----------



## meo66

Yes I agree I see a lot of unsatisfied people on that forum some who are not happy; which I can understand. But these doctors are not god .I see on realself a lot of satisfied people also.when you are traveling halfway across the world for surgery it makes it even more difficult to fix any problem when you have returned home. Asian culture is also a lot different to Western culture.


----------



## bbluesound

Was just botched after DJS and genio at TFD. I do not advise it.


----------



## Pakune

bbluesound said:


> Was just botched after DJS and genio at TFD. I do not advise it.


I also had a bad experience there


----------



## blahblahpp

Literally had my surgery 3 days ago at TFD....... I love the result even tho I’m super swollen right now 
I wish I’d met dr Lee earlier so I didn’t have to go thru several procedures until he fixed my face


----------



## Pakune

blahblahpp said:


> Literally had my surgery 3 days ago at TFD....... I love the result even tho I’m super swollen right now
> I wish I’d met dr Lee earlier so I didn’t have to go thru several procedures until he fixed my face


What kind of surgery he did ?


----------



## blahblahpp

Pakune said:


> What kind of surgery he did ?



zygoma reconstruction and reduction! The reconstruction required bone grafting from my jaws.


----------



## emilylees

Another friend of mine was botched by Dr. Lee this year and he has been not answering her questions and left her on "read" about what happened and why. Within the follow-up consultation 3 months after surgery. She asked about concerns that she has and Dr. Lee did not really answer the questions but tries to go around them. She left unsatisfied and frustrated with his behavior as she kept trying to get a clear answer out of him and he purposely does not give her an answer why he did this during her surgery or why this resulted in that. He has been doing a very bad job with his surgeries recently so please avoid him. He does not have an aesthetic eye anymore.


----------



## glowup2021

Damn, and I was so excited to go to him. I wonder what happened with him. Are there any alternatives?


----------



## Pakune

What kind of surgery she did please ?


----------



## becail

Based on your post history, it seems that you have been warning people about this clinic since the beginning. 

I feel sorry for your friend that she has to go through this, but at this point, I do hope you could post some pictures so others can fully grasp the gravity of the situation.


----------



## emilylees

glowup2021 said:


> Damn, and I was so excited to go to him. I wonder what happened with him. Are there any alternatives?


I am not sure why his skills have been decreasing recently. You can look up comments from those who went to Face Dental in the past year and they can tell you why the bad experience and results that they had.


----------



## emilylees

Pakune said:


> What kind of surgery she did please ?


this friend got double jaw surgery and jaw reduction
some of my other friends got double jaw surgery and others got jaw reduction and v line
They all had surgery in 2021


----------



## emilylees

becail said:


> Based on your post history, it seems that you have been warning people about this clinic since the beginning.
> 
> I feel sorry for your friend that she has to go through this, but at this point, I do hope you could post some pictures so others can fully grasp the gravity of the situation.


She is too embarrassed and depressed to show her face. Please understand that for those who have been botched, it's difficult to put up the strength to show themselves to others knowing how they hate how they currently look


----------



## glowup2021

becail said:


> Based on your post history, it seems that you have been warning people about this clinic since the beginning.
> 
> I feel sorry for your friend that she has to go through this, but at this point, I do hope you could post some pictures so others can fully grasp the gravity of the situation.


I wanted to go to this clinic but now I don't know who to believe...


----------



## Pakune

emilylees said:


> She is too embarrassed and depressed to show her face. Please understand that for those who have been botched, it's difficult to put up the strength to show themselves to others knowing how they hate how they currently look


I’m in the same situation… so I understand


----------



## emilylees

glowup2021 said:


> I wanted to go to this clinic but now I don't know who to believe...


You can go to this clinic if you want. The negative reviews I have seen so far about the face dental have been real people who got procedures there.


----------



## emilylees

Pakune said:


> I’m in the same situation… so I understand


When did you have your surgery?


----------



## Pakune

emilylees said:


> When did you have your surgery?


A year ago and I still discover  bad side effects day by day. 
im in depression since this surgery..
And I regret it everyday.


----------



## glowup2021

Pakune said:


> A year ago and I still discover  bad side effects day by day.
> im in depression since this surgery..
> And I regret it everyday.


im sorry.. what happened?


----------



## emilylees

glowup2021 said:


> im sorry.. what happened?


What surgery are you planning to get with Dr Lee?


----------



## glowup2021

emilylees said:


> What surgery are you planning to get with Dr Lee?


DJS to make face symmetrical and genioplasty to slightly shorten the chin


----------



## emilylees

glowup2021 said:


> DJS to make face symmetrical and genioplasty to slightly shorten the chin


Many of my friends gotten double jaw surgery with him and I would not recommend as they received bad results


----------



## yuskol77

Hello, may I ask what kind of bad results did your friends get? Nerve damage, functional problems, or aesthetic inconsistency with expectations?


----------



## yuskol77

glowup2021 said:


> DJS to make face symmetrical and genioplasty to slightly shorten the chin


Hi, I am going to TFD, too. Do you mind adding my kakao? I have already been in seoul...


----------



## emilylees

yuskol77 said:


> Hello, may I ask what kind of bad results did your friends get? Nerve damage, functional problems, or aesthetic inconsistency with expectations?


functional and aesthetic problems.


----------



## glowup2021

yuskol77 said:


> Hi, I am going to TFD, too. Do you mind adding my kakao? I have already been in seoul...


yes please send me your ID on PM


----------



## mlydzz

Pakune said:


> A year ago and I still discover  bad side effects day by day.
> im in depression since this surgery..
> And I regret it everyday.


 what side effects are you referring to?


----------



## Pakune

mlydzz said:


> what side effects are you referring to?


Recessing gum, assymetrical face and bite is not good


----------



## Eunbi

Yeah I heard that too


----------



## mlydzz

Pakune said:


> Recessing gum, assymetrical face and bite is not good


oh wow :/ wasn't expecting that, sorry to hear. i hope you can get it revised one day.


----------



## NamH

Pakune said:


> A year ago and I still discover  bad side effects day by day.
> im in depression since this surgery..
> And I regret it everyday.


I totally understand what you are going thru...I had 3x 2 jaw surgery with id Hospital and dream and it really damage the soft tissue. I can't undo this it's been over 10 years now. All I wanted was more symmetrical face instead they made it more asymmetrical and what hurt the most is they won't admit they didn't do their job. They only see $$$, Karma will get to them. I did last 2 was to reverse the first botch but they kept botching it again. All I want was my original face after the first surgery. I never ask to change I just needed one side to even out to match my other side of face. They just change my whole identity


----------



## Pakune

NamH said:


> I totally understand what you are going thru...I had 3x 2 jaw surgery with id Hospital and dream and it really damage the soft tissue. I can't undo this it's been over 10 years now. All I wanted was more symmetrical face instead they made it more asymmetrical and what hurt the most is they won't admit they didn't do their job. They only see $$$, Karma will get to them. I did last 2 was to reverse the first botch but they kept botching it again. All I want was my original face after the first surgery. I never ask to change I just needed one side to even out to match my other side of face. They just change my whole identity


Omg you got twojaw surgery three times ??? How


----------



## NamH

Pakune said:


> Omg you got twojaw surgery three times ??? How


They didn't do what they were told first surgery, second was to put it back to where it was originally but that also didn't happened they just place my bones to where it's convenient for them and they cut my chin which I never approve of, They rotate my jaws but they didn't rotate it enough so they figure they would do a genioplasty to even it out. I didn't even ask for a genioplasty! I loved my chin never wanted it cut...So third was to put reverse chin and really rotate my jaw back to it's original but after waking up my lip doesn't close at rest and my soft tissue was all tighten up since they cut too many times... They didn't want to admit they screw up again. So they never fix the lip they told me to wait for a year...I return after a year and they decided to inject botox at bottom chin to close my lip and that also didn't work. They were supposedly top clinics over 10 years ago but after my surgeries I post on here a couple times warning people and it seems to work... saw others having bad experiences with them too. I am still trying to find a good chin specialist now to help with my lip. My face the tension on my soft tissue got release by prp and fat injection. I figure to do that with another clinic (o&young) and that help me looking 90% normal...I really like o&young but when I return to o&young for touch up the doctors always change so it's frustrating since new doctors don't understand my history. But with prp injection it's not a dangerous injection so it's easier for me to find random clinics to do it since all of the original doctors at o&young left.


----------



## Pakune

NamH said:


> They didn't do what they were told first surgery, second was to put it back to where it was originally but that also didn't happened they just place my bones to where it's convenient for them and they cut my chin which I never approve of, They rotate my jaws but they didn't rotate it enough so they figure they would do a genioplasty to even it out. I didn't even ask for a genioplasty! I loved my chin never wanted it cut...So third was to put reverse chin and really rotate my jaw back to it's original but after waking up my lip doesn't close at rest and my soft tissue was all tighten up since they cut too many times... They didn't want to admit they screw up again. So they never fix the lip they told me to wait for a year...I return after a year and they decided to inject botox at bottom chin to close my lip and that also didn't work. They were supposedly top clinics over 10 years ago but after my surgeries I post on here a couple times warning people and it seems to work... saw others having bad experiences with them too. I am still trying to find a good chin specialist now to help with my lip. My face the tension on my soft tissue got release by prp and fat injection. I figure to do that with another clinic (o&young) and that help me looking 90% normal...I really like o&young but when I return to o&young for touch up the doctors always change so it's frustrating since new doctors don't understand my history. But with prp injection it's not a dangerous injection so it's easier for me to find random clinics to do it since all of the original doctors at o&young left.


How is this even possible that’s insane. I’m so sorry for you. How much money did you put ???


----------



## emilylees

NamH said:


> I totally understand what you are going thru...I had 3x 2 jaw surgery with id Hospital and dream and it really damage the soft tissue. I can't undo this it's been over 10 years now. All I wanted was more symmetrical face instead they made it more asymmetrical and what hurt the most is they won't admit they didn't do their job. They only see $$$, Karma will get to them. I did last 2 was to reverse the first botch but they kept botching it again. All I want was my original face after the first surgery. I never ask to change I just needed one side to even out to match my other side of face. They just change my whole identity


I'm so sorry this happened to you. what happened with your soft tissue?


----------



## NamH

emilylees said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you. what happened with your soft tissue?


my soft tissue is uneven and it sags or droop so prp fat injection helps the unevenness


----------



## NamH

Pakune said:


> How is this even possible that’s insane. I’m so sorry for you. How much money did you put ???


dream was 15million won and id cost 22mill to fix but they are the ones that over promised and screw me up more. Prices not including accommodations, flights etc...I though since it's more expensive meaning expertise but not in this case


----------



## Pakune

NamH said:


> my soft tissue is uneven and it sags or droop so prp fat injection helps the unevenness


Did you manage to get your face back ? 
my lower jaw is uneven so I wanted to do vline but I’m scared it will sag even more


----------



## NamH

Pakune said:


> Did you manage to get your face back ?
> my lower jaw is uneven so I wanted to do vline but I’m scared it will sag even more


My lower face is okay now but the unevenness is still there...I did the prp 3-4 times to even it out...since they did shave my jaw bones a little so it droops a bit as you get older also....But I've met someone on here and she fixed her droopy/saggy skin by having a full facelift at around 20 years old. She looks great by the way. So im planning on doing a full facelift when covid restriction is over...So yeah anything to do with bones shaving or moving you have to door 100% since I see it really changes your identity and you might like it or you might not it's a 50/50 and this number is still a big risk to me but that's just me.


----------



## Pakune

NamH said:


> My lower face is okay now but the unevenness is still there...I did the prp 3-4 times to even it out...since they did shave my jaw bones a little so it droops a bit as you get older also....But I've met someone on here and she fixed her droopy/saggy skin by having a full facelift at around 20 years old. She looks great by the way. So im planning on doing a full facelift when covid restriction is over...So yeah anything to do with bones shaving or moving you have to door 100% since I see it really changes your identity and you might like it or you might not it's a 50/50 and this number is still a big risk to me but that's just me.


Where did she got facelift ??? I’m scared most surgeon won’t accept to do a facelift on me because I’m too young 
They only accept 40/50 yo patient


----------



## glowup2021

Pakune said:


> Where did she got facelift ??? I’m scared most surgeon won’t accept to do a facelift on me because I’m too young
> They only accept 40/50 yo patient


its unlikely they will do an actual smas facelift (which is what you'll need for actual fix for sagging) if your under 40. They will mostly just tell you to get a thread facelift which only lasts few months and the results are more subtle. maybe there are other things you can try for more of a natural Vline.


----------



## irlydk

That's horrible.. Thank you for sharing though.


----------



## NamH

glowup2021 said:


> its unlikely they will do an actual smas facelift (which is what you'll need for actual fix for sagging) if your under 40. They will mostly just tell you to get a thread facelift which only lasts few months and the results are more subtle. maybe there are other things you can try for more of a natural Vline.


I'm not too sure where she had her facelift...She says her facelift doctor that did her face change clinic...But she's really young like in her early 20s and they were willing to do it. Maybe her sagging was really bad but truth is I don't see any sagging...I thought she looks good both before and after but I guess it's harder to tell looking at pics and also it's her face so she would notice the sagging more then others.


----------



## NamH

irlydk said:


> That's horrible.. Thank you for sharing though.


I'm under 40 and time is ticking for me to fix these problems...No problem anytime


----------



## Momooo

Sorry for your friend


----------



## jksandra

I want to se evidence before i believe stuff like this


----------



## filterme

I had 3 genioplasties and it was a nightmare. 3 jaw surgeries sounds unbearable to me, based on my own awful experience with the chin only...

Have you tried looking at options outside of Korea? There is a jaw surgeon in Taiwan, Dr Hseih. Not sure of his reputation but I have seen corrections for facial asymmetry that he's done.


----------



## Pakune

filterme said:


> I had 3 genioplasties and it was a nightmare. 3 jaw surgeries sounds unbearable to me, based on my own awful experience with the chin only...
> 
> Have you tried looking at options outside of Korea? There is a jaw surgeon in Taiwan, Dr Hseih. Not sure of his reputation but I have seen corrections for facial asymmetry that he's done.


Where did you do it ???


----------



## Pakune

filterme said:


> I had 3 genioplasties and it was a nightmare. 3 jaw surgeries sounds unbearable to me, based on my own awful experience with the chin only...
> 
> Have you tried looking at options outside of Korea? There is a jaw surgeon in Taiwan, Dr Hseih. Not sure of his reputation but I have seen corrections for facial asymmetry that he's done.





jksandra said:


> I want to se evidence before i believe stuff like this


Good luck to you if you still decide to go there…


----------



## honeyboob00

i havent logged in this forum in awhile and the first thread i read is about the clinic that changed my life. i have had good results from TFD and i cannot imagine any one of you all getting bad results. sorry to hear that and i wish yall all the best


----------



## filterme

honeyboob00 said:


> i havent logged in this forum in awhile and the first thread i read is about the clinic that changed my life. i have had good results from TFD and i cannot imagine any one of you all getting bad results. sorry to hear that and i wish yall all the best



I'm interested in consulting with the doctor at TFD. What did you have done with them? I have tried to find this negative feedback about them but the problem is, no pics are ever shown so it's difficult to gauge. There's one bad review on Realself but I don't think the result is terribly botched (personally)... I feel like it's worth giving them a chance for a consultation at least. I have a class II long face with asymmetry.


----------



## filterme

Pakune said:


> Where did you do it ???


Original genioplasty was done in the US. Two corrections in Europe, one of which was botched in itself.


----------



## Pakune

honeyboob00 said:


> i havent logged in this forum in awhile and the first thread i read is about the clinic that changed my life. i have had good results from TFD and i cannot imagine any one of you all getting bad results. sorry to hear that and i wish yall all the best


Unfortunately dr lee was good before.. 

Starting 2019 he began to be rushed out by the quantity of patients and butchered some girls..


----------



## Bloooop

What was botched?


----------



## sunnysusan

bbluesound said:


> Was just botched after DJS and genio at TFD. I do not advise it.


Can you explain what what botched, and what exactly happened? I managed to get referred through by a friend who IS korean, and they gave me a far lower rate than the other clinics who upcharge to foreigners.


----------



## des07

soyamilk said:


> Hello all
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience at The Face Dental.
> 
> 
> I had facial contouring surgery at another newly popular clinic that’s frequently mentioned on purseforum (I will save the details of this absolutely horrible experience for another time). The awful doctor who operated on me left me with obvious asymmetry and a crooked jaw line.
> 
> 
> I was desperate to fix it so I started researching online for qualified and reputable doctors who specialised in this area. I spent all day reading reviews on forums and eventually reached out to Dr Lee at The Face Dental. I contacted him via Kakao and he responded very quickly. Dr Lee is fluent in English so it made communicating very easy. It’s so rare that you can talk to the doctor directly and not have to go through a consultant. I sent him photos of my jaw and he assured me that he would try his best to help. He did not over-promise and said that we would find a way together. I felt confident in his ability and knew that I could put my trust in him. My flight was scheduled for a few weeks later. During this time, I messaged Dr Lee everyday with many, MANY, questions, all of which were answered quickly.
> 
> 
> On the day of my arrival, I went to the clinic to meet Dr Lee. He was sympathetic and genuinely wanted to help me. I was so touched by his kindness that I broke down in tears when he said “I know it is hard when you come from another country alone and feel like nobody cares” It was the first time anyone had asked me how I was feeling.
> 
> 
> After all the crying, I was taken to do a 3D CT scan and x-rays then Dr Lee showed me on his computer screen what he thought we should do to correct the asymmetry.
> 
> 
> I told him that I was worried about nerve damage from the previous operation because I still have numbness and lack of sensation. I also have lip paralysis on my right side where my lip is skewed and droops downwards. Dr Lee used a tool to tap areas of my face and asked if I could rate my level of sensation from 1-10. He showed me where my main nerves are and how close the previous doctor had come to cutting it. He said that he would avoid cutting near the nerves by at least 5mm but the previous doctor had left little margin for error.
> 
> 
> He measured the distance of the jawline to my teeth to determine exactly where to make the cut. He touched my jaw over and over again to be sure. I’m not an expert but I think it takes a very skilled doctor to identify and correct the mistakes of another doctor’s work. We went through everything in meticulous detail and decided on what was best. As I only had 10 days in Korea, surgery was scheduled for the following day.
> 
> 
> Day 1 pre-op: I arrived at the clinic in the early afternoon feeling very nervous. We went through the operation plan again. He held my hands to my jaw so I could feel exactly where the cuts will be made and again asked for my thoughts. I told him I was happy to proceed.
> 
> 
> We then went down to the operating theatre where nurses and the anaesthetist tended to me. The anaesthetist had a very calming voice and was gently comforting me and telling me not to worry - I drifted off to sleep shortly after.
> 
> 
> Day 1 post-op: I woke up in my private recovery room with a very swollen face and a pressure band around my head. The pain was bad but tolerable. I was greeted by a very sweet nurse. She told me that she was here to help me and to let her know if I needed anything. My lips were super swollen to the point where I couldn’t talk so I communicated with her by writing on a small wipeable white board.
> 
> 
> Shortly afterwards, Dr Lee came in to see me and to tell me that the operation had been a success and he would come in to check on me again.
> 
> 
> The nurses came in frequently to top me up with water and IV drips. They also helped change my ice packs. I didn’t need to ask for anything - they were so sweet and so attentive!
> 
> 
> After a few hours I was able to walk around and felt ready to go back to my Airbnb - which was a 15 minute walk away. The nurses did their final checks on me and then off I went with the medicines and ice packs that they had prepared in advance. I was very worried about the effects of general anesthesia but I made sure I stayed hydrated and that seemed to help.
> 
> 
> On my first post-op night at the Airbnb, I took off the pressure band to eat some porridge. As soon as I put it back on, my mouth filled with blood. Feeling panicked, I messaged Dr Lee. He replied straight away and told me that the pressure on the incision sites was causing the bleeding. He instructed me to continue to gargle and to keep the pressure band on for the first day then to message him again in 10 minutes. I did as he told me to and sure enough the bleeding stopped. I can’t tell you how reassuring it is to be able to contact Dr Lee at any time!
> 
> 
> Day 2 to 8: I went to the clinic everyday for Dr Lee to check the inside of my mouth and stitches. I also had swelling treatment where I laid under a light. What is so nice about the clinic is that everyone is so friendly and warm. They remembered me and always greeted me by name and with a smile. They made me feel like a person and not just another patient.
> 
> 
> Day 9: I had my last swelling treatment and check-up with Dr Lee. My swelling had come down a lot faster than he expected. I think this was mostly down to the care I received from the clinic. Dr Lee said everything was healing well and he was happy for me to fly home the next day. He said to stay in touch and message him if I had any concerns or questions.
> 
> 
> I am so grateful to Dr Lee. He corrected the assymetry and fixed the mistakes made by the previous doctor. Despite the swelling, I can see the drastic difference and my lip and smile is staring to look normal again. I still have lip paralysis on my right side from my primary operation but I hope that the nerves will repair in time.
> 
> 
> I have only good things to say about The Face Dental. I was on the brink of a mental breakdown when I arrived there and Dr Lee’s kindness was what helped me to get through this whole ordeal. After having gone through the nightmare experience of my first surgery, it meant so much when Dr Lee told me that everything is going to be okay.
> 
> 
> I hope this review helps someone who is considering The Face Dental. The doctor and nurses is what sets this place world’s apart from the other clinics. The level of care and compassion from the team there makes so much difference. There was another foreign patient during my time there who underwent double-jaw surgery and Dr Lee insisted that she came in to see him every day so he could check on her and even on the day that she was flying home. This says a lot about the kind of doctor he is.


Hi i was botched! I had DJS 2
Months
Ago here in europe and im planning to have revision after
6months to 1 year can you help me details about TFD? Thanks


----------



## des07

blahblahpp said:


> zygoma reconstruction and reduction! The reconstruction required bone grafting from my jaws.


Hi may i know how was your DJS with TFD? Can you email me please i need help for revision of my First djs i hot botched. Help please my email is dheey_d07@yahoo.com


----------



## mlydzz

LikeAflowerInTheDawn said:


> Oh no, I am certainly - and painfully - aware of such biases. I was asking specifically about nurses because another user said _"The nurses were incredibly nice to me, which is surprising because I'm ugly and 34 years old." _I thought that hopefully nurses and doctors wouldn't discriminate based on looks.


Umm i went to TFD and the nurses (except 1) were not that nice and they gave me a dirty stare I'm sure was because I'm ugly lol


----------



## des07

glowup2021 said:


> Damn, and I was so excited to go to him. I wonder what happened with him. Are there any alternatives?



Hi may i ask of you had surgery un face dental because im planning to have consiltation? For revision of double surgery. thanks


----------



## des07

yuskol77 said:


> Hi, I am going to TFD, too. Do you mind adding my kakao? I have already been in seoul...




Hi are you done surgery in the face dental?


----------



## Shrine879

emilylees said:


> I am not sure why his skills have been decreasing recently. You can look up comments from those who went to Face Dental in the past year and they can tell you why the bad experience and results that they had.


face dental seems to be really stupid. That old man literally knows he's ruining people's lives.


----------



## emilylees

Shrine879 said:


> face dental seems to be really stupid. That old man literally knows he's ruining people's lives.


He ruined many lives of his patients. He doesn't even care at alll


----------



## emilylees

des07 said:


> Hi may i know how was your DJS with TFD? Can you email me please i need help for revision of my First djs i hot botched. Help please my email is dheey_d07@yahoo.com


Don't go to the face dental. The surgeon botched a lot of people


----------



## des07

Im planning for revision to face dent now im aftaid


----------



## xyasmine01

glowup2021 said:


> yes please send me your ID on PM


How did your surgery go? I’m thinking of going to TFD but I’m hesitant as there are some negative reviews


----------



## little pretty thing

xyasmine01 said:


> How did your surgery go? I’m thinking of going to TFD but I’m hesitant as there are some negative reviews


I’m going mid April!! I’m nervous too after  I saw this post… I have had online consultation with Dr Lee, he seems genuine enough, will see how f2f consultation turns out. I’ve taken 5wks off for djs.


----------



## little pretty thing

emilylees said:


> I recently spoke to some people who had surgery with Dr. Lee at The Face Dental. Please be careful. He has left patients on read when they told him about problems they were having after surgery with him. He gave some patients tmj and over shaved someone's jaw line causing them to get implants. After a male patient asked for revision because Dr. Lee's surgery caused him to have a lock jaw, Dr. Lee told him he can get a revision for half the price of the first surgery... not even a free revision even though it was his fault for that. Dr. Lee even went against the surgical plan talked about during consultation and increased the millimeters during the surgery. He said he would move a certain amount of millimeters for double jaw surgery with a patient but after speaking with another surgeon, the patient found out he moved 4 millimeters more than said. Another girl had double jaw surgery with him and she had jaw problems before but Dr. Lee did not mention it during the consultation or even was not knowledgeable on how to fix it but he still operated on her. She had to get a revision later because of his mistake as it caused more problems. Many patients are planning to get revisions to fix the problem Dr. Lee caused and they have to spend double the price that they paid before.  I know bad surgeries can happen at surgery clinics but at a clinic that specialized in only oral and maxillofacial surgery, problems from double jaw and face contouring surgery should not be happening. I just want to warn other people if you are thinking of Dr. Lee. It's at your own risk.


I’ve already made a deposit to Dr.Lee, now I’m rethinking my decision… do you think he’ll refund me after f2f consultation?


----------



## little pretty thing

glowup2021 said:


> I wanted to go to this clinic but now I don't know who to believe...


Same here


----------



## bananauyoo

little pretty thing said:


> Same here



djs is a very invasive surgery. i hope you have consulted with enough surgeons and have thoroughly understood what you would be going through. i would absolutely want to avoid a revision surgery which is a key factor in my decision making. im not sure how much deposit you have made, but i think you have time before flying over to korea to really flip through the internet/google/this forum and maybe choose 2 more clinics to consult in person before making a final decision. it's a permanent change. anything which gotta do with your upper and lower teeth/or the pro would term them as "jaw", heck, even for vline, i would 100% go to a oral maxillofacial surgeon than a random plastic surgeon. there are many reasons why these surgery are under "Oral and Maxillofacial" department. please consider the different risk involved. again, there's still time. all the best~


----------



## little pretty thing

bananauyoo said:


> djs is a very invasive surgery. i hope you have consulted with enough surgeons and have thoroughly understood what you would be going through. i would absolutely want to avoid a revision surgery which is a key factor in my decision making. im not sure how much deposit you have made, but i think you have time before flying over to korea to really flip through the internet/google/this forum and maybe choose 2 more clinics to consult in person before making a final decision. it's a permanent change. anything which gotta do with your upper and lower teeth/or the pro would term them as "jaw", heck, even for vline, i would 100% go to a oral maxillofacial surgeon than a random plastic surgeon. there are many reasons why these surgery are under "Oral and Maxillofacial" department. please consider the different risk involved. again, there's still time. all the best~


Thanks for the reply! You’re absolutely right, djs is one of the major surgeries. I’ve actually been told to consider djs before anything else, unfortunately I didn’t listen  really regretting it. I got v-line, genioplasty and rhinoplasty.. although these surgeries helped a bit but the change is limited.. I’ve consulted EU, TFD and EverM online, they’re all o&mf clinics. I’ll have another f2f consult with TFD before deciding. When are you traveling? do you mind if I add you on kkt?


----------



## bananauyoo

little pretty thing said:


> Thanks for the reply! You’re absolutely right, djs is one of the major surgeries. I’ve actually been told to consider djs before anything else, unfortunately I didn’t listen  really regretting it. I got v-line, genioplasty and rhinoplasty.. although these surgeries helped a bit but the change is limited.. I’ve consulted EU, TFD and EverM online, they’re all o&mf clinics. I’ll have another f2f consult with TFD before deciding. When are you traveling? do you mind if I add you on kkt?



likely in may, sure, let me know your id, i would add you =)


----------



## Jessicala

mlydzz said:


> Umm i went to TFD and the nurses (except 1) were not that nice and they gave me a dirty stare I'm sure was because I'm ugly lol


Same the nurse were so rude with me… never seen such bad nurses in my life


----------



## Jessicala

xyasmine01 said:


> How did your surgery go? I’m thinking of going to TFD but I’m hesitant as there are some negative reviews


Those bad review are real, I also had a very bad experience in tfd… surgeon may look genuine and kind he is for sure not competent. All surgeon i consulted for revision told me it was a mess


----------



## des07

Jessicala said:


> Those bad review are real, I also had a very bad experience in tfd… surgeon may look genuine and kind he is for sure not competent. All surgeon i consulted for revision told me it was a mess


I feel sorry alao gor what happened to you…but when do you have your revision becaused i needed badly revision of my djs


----------



## Jessicala

des07 said:


> I feel sorry alao gor what happened to you…but when do you have your revision becaused i needed badly revision of my djs


I will be having it next year because I need braces first
Don’t do djs without braces…


----------



## des07

I also inquire in EU for my revision but they dont have bone grafting because my revision needed bones to my jaw because i was overimpacted its really awful what happened to me and when inquire with dr lee he said he do bone grafting. I dont know if ever m do bone grafting also


----------



## mlydzz

Jessicala said:


> Same the nurse were so rude with me… never seen such bad nurses in my life


they're sitting on a high  horse lol


----------



## marrex

blahblahpp said:


> Literally had my surgery 3 days ago at TFD....... I love the result even tho I’m super swollen right now
> I wish I’d met dr Lee earlier so I didn’t have to go thru several procedures until he fixed my face


Hi, how do you feel now? A year after? Are you happy with your results? Do you have any numbness?


----------



## poppedcolla

I was so confused by the title of the thread. Thanks for sharing your experience though!


----------



## ianazhary

Pakune said:


> Unfortunately dr lee was good before..
> 
> Starting 2019 he began to be rushed out by the quantity of patients and butchered some girls..


Only girls? I have never read any bad results from boys tho. I'm saving my money to go to see him too. 
I know you claimed that you've been botched by him and are still hesitant to share the result. But can you at least tell us the whole story, so we can know the full situation? Thanks a lot for opening up to us in the first place tho.


----------



## ianazhary

emilylees said:


> Don't go to the face dental. The surgeon botched a lot of people


You always claimed this. Can you please specify how many are how many? Cause you always said many of friends. Are those 2, 3, or 4 friends? Also, about the botched details, you only say functional and aesthetical issues, but can you specify, please, what kind of functional? locked jaw, clicked jaw, sleep apnea? asymmetrical face, saggy cheek? Like we don't need the photos of your so-called friends who got botched, we just need their full story. If you cant even reference a legit story from your friends, it's kinda nonsense to ask people to believe you only by like short comments, e.g. "don't go there" or "he ruined a lot of people". Girl, we need a full story. At least make a post about it.


----------



## ianazhary

poppedcolla said:


> I was so confused by the title of the thread. Thanks for sharing your experience though!


ikr, avoid tfd, but in the end "im happy with the result" -__-


----------



## anidal

.


----------



## Jessicala

Hello guys, I made a review about my experience at TFD.
I have been botched there and regret my decision now.
I hope my review will help people to make their mind. 






						The face dental (tfd) ruined my face and my life, don’t go there.
					

Hello, I make this post to encourage people not getting DJS at the face Dental (dr Joongkyou Lee’s dental clinic) Tfd was popular before, and I went there to get djs because of that. I got the surgery some years ago now, and I finally decided to make a review. i have to get revision now and it’s...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## happylife123

Pakune said:


> Vline is around 4.4 million kw at tfd
> May I ask to see your results pictures  soya ?


Hi, could you pls share the clinic you went to before? Many thx!


----------

